# hcg after cycle..



## Tman (Jul 31, 2015)

I know most of yall run hcg during cycle , but was wondering if you can run it after a cycle or maybe towards the end?  An if so at what dose? And the big question is it injected sub-q or IM?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2015)

Tman said:


> I know most of yall run hcg during cycle , but was wondering if you can run it after a cycle or maybe towards the end?  An if so at what dose? And the big question is it injected sub-q or IM?


Sub q is fine

Say you ran 12 weeks of test cyp.

Starting week 13 run 250iu eod for 1 week. Next week 500 IU eod for 1 week. Then discontinue.

Do not use hcg during pct as its suppresive.


----------



## Tman (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks bro.. 

I ran test c  600 mg  1-12 wk
         Tren e  600 mg 1-12 wk
          Sus    750 mg  13-20 wk
          EQ 600 mg 13-20 wk

Masin 12.5mg e3d had some HGH generic  thrown in the cycle also thought. .


----------



## Tman (Aug 15, 2015)

Another ?.. I'm 2 weeks from the off cycle can I go ahead an start running..hcg? 2×250 iu a week then run it for 2 wks after ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2015)

Tman said:


> Another ?.. I'm 2 weeks from the off cycle can I go ahead an start running..hcg? 2×250 iu a week then run it for 2 wks after ?


Nah at this point I don't think that will get you much.

Starting after your last pin go 250iu eod for a week. Then 500 IU eod. Then clomid and nolva. Assuming this was a long ester test used


----------



## Tman (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok thank you brotha. .


----------

